
AppsCode relicenses Stash and KubeDB products - tamalsaha001
https://blog.byte.builders/post/relicensing/
======
sfynx
So basically anyone who depends on it for automation for their commercial
employer will now have to pay up or stop using it?

Putting a lot of useful features into an enterprise offering is one thing, but
restricting the open source version to hobby/test users is another. At least
keep a permissive license for the open source version so people can at least
choose to keep using a restricted feature set under the current conditions,
that's how a lot of dual licensed projects work.

I guess I now understand why MariaDB was created, to prevent exactly this from
happening. At least we can fork this one as well if there is enough demand for
it.

